# Kinco HMI mit Eaton Easy E4 Verbinden- neue Kurzanleitung



## spstiger (5 November 2019)

Aufgrund von häufiger Nachfrage und einigen Herausforderungen in der Adressierung, haben wir eine neue Kurzanleitung für die Anbindung von Kinco HMI an Eaton Easy E4 über Modbus TCP erstellt.
Darin sind alle Schritte beschrieben: https://download.spstiger.de/Kinco/Kinco_HMI_Eaton_Easy_E4.pdf

Wir würden uns sehr über euer Feedback dazu freuen. Fehlt etwas? Ist etwas unverständlich?

Ausprobieren könnt ihr das Ganze auch über die direkte Simulation in der Kinco DTools-Software. Damit solltet ihr in der Lage sein, die Easy E4 am PC in der Simulation zu bedienen.

Die Software findet ihr als Download beim entsprechenden Produkt:
https://www.spstiger.de/epages/62466762.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62466762/Products/KIH-7-GL070E


----------



## spstiger (11 November 2019)

Übrigens, für unseren Werkstudenten suchen wir noch ein einfaches EASY E4-Projekt für die Kinco HMI. Wir würden die Programmierung eines HMI-Fensters für euch kostenfrei vornehmen, als Training für unseren Studenten. Das HMI-Projekt bekommt ihr natürlich zur weiteren Bearbeitung. 

Ihr erstellt dazu ein Easy E4-Projekt und sagt uns, wie die Visualisierung aussehen soll und was sie tun soll. Dann erstellen wir das Fenster für euch.

Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## spstiger (6 Dezember 2019)

Wir haben das Ganze auch noch mal als Video für euch aufbereitet: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8Cb8oO2XLI


----------

